
This tiny video camera makes everything you shoot look amazing - alexkcd
https://www.wired.com/story/rylo-video-camera/
======
oftenwrong
>"You asked what convinces people to work with us? That's it. It's always the
video."

And yet the article has no video? Their landing page has the actual video:
[https://www.rylo.com/](https://www.rylo.com/)

or if you just want a direct link:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/240323835](https://player.vimeo.com/video/240323835)

~~~
johnwheeler
The video makes me ponder... Since when did it become normal to run along the
edges of sheer rock walls? I’ve been noticing a lot more of this stuff lately
on Youtube as if it’s crossed some mainstream threshold. Extremely dangerous
behavior with very low payoff to offset it.

------
pen2l
The article talks about 3 videos that the reviewer was wowed by... but has
neither the videos nor links to videos. For a native advertisement piece, this
is not the greatest one.

~~~
exhilaration
This looks like all their videos:
[https://www.rylo.com/shotonrylo/](https://www.rylo.com/shotonrylo/)

~~~
thinkythought
that's an awful lot of lens distortion when they pan up/down still, it's
honestly really distracting and takes away from the "seemless" effect quite a
bit. randomly having fisheye effects that appear and disappear is more jarring
than just having them at a constant level like most action cams

------
ksk
Looks like a GoPro/action camera clone that has image stabilization. I have
shot a lot with action cameras, but ended up never editing it or sharing it. I
think they're addressing a real issue with making it super easy to edit/share.
Also, Apple should be making things easier for device makers to seamlessly
transfer data.

------
kyriakos
I scrolled all the way down for a sample that was not there. Can't believe
someone wrote an article about a video camera and did not include a single
sample.

------
ph0rque
Is it waterproof/water-resistant? One part of the video makes me think so, but
I was unable to find any more details on that.

------
primordialsoup
But none of the said footage is shown. So I have no idea if the footage is
really fantastic, as the author claims.

------
kiriliponi
I must confess the video is making me feel pretty sick. Anyone else feels the
same thing ?

~~~
mbrookes
Someone risking certain death for a promotional video is pretty nauseating.

~~~
icebraining
"Risking certain death" is an interesting saying. Reminds me of George
Carlin's rant against the term "self-help".

~~~
mbrookes
The main page video is of someone running and leaping along a narrow path on a
precipice. There is a significant risk that they could trip or slip and fall.
Such a fall would not be survivable.

They are not risking a fall with some possibility of death (or perhaps just a
grazed knee), they are risking certain death. You fall, you die.

I have no idea what George Carlin's rant against the term "self-help" has to
do with this, but it was pretty funny. So, thanks?

~~~
glenra
I suspect that cliff side isn't as steep as it looks - the steepness is being
exaggerated by the camera's fisheye lens. The path looks like the sort of
ridge trail used by skiers in the winter.

Also, the path isn't _that_ narrow, so the chance of tripping and falling
_off_ the path (especially assuming they already know the route) seems
minimal.

------
philfrasty
„breakthrough stabilization technology“

Does this mean mechanical-stabilization of some form (like a free-floating
lens mechanism)? Or software-stabilization (usually implies heavily cropping
the pic)?

~~~
dawnerd
From the camera alone there’s no obvious gimbal so unless they’re tricking
everyone and using an attached gimbal it’s probably just cropping. Nothing
new, honestly. Sony’s higher end cameras all do a pretty good job, but still
requires some touch up in post. I imagine their demo reel has a lot of color
correction applied too.

------
lightedman
The one thing I look for in any action camera is the ability to hook it up to
my PC and use it as a web camera. Cheap $30 spy glasses cams from China have
this feature almost universally. Even my old Vivitar pocket digital camera did
this.

Why do newer more expensive cameras tend to not have this function? Especially
in the case of this camera, being able to do a live video from my laptop and
simply frame the shot or control it live would be perfect when I'm doing
something like live lapidary lessons. Such a simple feature that would
guarantee a sale from me, something most cheap ubiquitous cameras have, yet
it's not present.

